# Gettin the hog out



## skautdog (Nov 28, 2014)

Anyone have a best way to get your hog out of the woods once you've shot it.? What works best: sled, cart...whatever? TIA


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 28, 2014)

I usually use my son in law or a grandkid. Works pretty well if you can tolerate the whining...

I'll have to pay attention to this thread. I'm thinking on a better (quieter) way, too.


----------



## weekender (Nov 28, 2014)

This snow sled ($10) method works really well, I estimate 1/4 the effort needed to drag vs without.  



 Butchering it where it dies and a backpack is another option. Killing it where you can get an ATV to it is the easiest.


----------



## Ga Waters (Nov 28, 2014)

Now that's a good idea!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 29, 2014)

That guy in Fla said:


> I usually use my son in law or a grandkid. Works pretty well if you can tolerate the whining...
> 
> I'll have to pay attention to this thread. I'm thinking on a better (quieter) way, too.





Get em a sled and they don't whine AS much.

I use the thin plastic sleds that you can roll up and take with you. Alot easier than dragging a cart around. 

We left the sled at the vehicle today and when the youngest got a deer he forgot what it was like to drag a deer without the sled. I walked back and got the sled after he drug it out half the way and it was amazing to see how quickly he could drag it with the sled.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Nov 29, 2014)

Skin and quarter where they drop. Use the chris spikes method. Nothing to it.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Nov 30, 2014)

skautdog:  Here you go:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=823553


----------



## That guy in Fla (Nov 30, 2014)

Danny Leigh said:


> Get em a sled and they don't whine AS much.
> 
> I use the thin plastic sleds that you can roll up and take with you. Alot easier than dragging a cart around.
> 
> We left the sled at the vehicle today and when the youngest got a deer he forgot what it was like to drag a deer without the sled. I walked back and got the sled after he drug it out half the way and it was amazing to see how quickly he could drag it with the sled.



I keep a big chunk of heavy black plastic rolled up in my pack. A piece of rope & I make sled type stretcher thing to drag along. The plastic will usually survive until it get dragged across the sand for a while - which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## skautdog (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the info. That's a VW to a Rolls answer!
Skautdog


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 2, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Skin and quarter where they drop. Use the chris spikes method. Nothing to it.



X2 why carry all the stuff you're going to throw out anyway?


----------



## rosewood (Dec 2, 2014)

weekender said:


> This snow sled ($10) method works really well, I estimate 1/4 the effort needed to drag vs without.
> 
> 
> 
> Butchering it where it dies and a backpack is another option. Killing it where you can get an ATV to it is the easiest.



Yeah, been wondering where you can find one like that around here.  We got no snow.  I saw a guy use one of these in a swamp before.  It is much better than dragging a cart with wheels through mud.  We however, use a cart where we typically hunt.


----------



## nathancombs (Dec 2, 2014)

tie hoofs together w 550 and go!


----------



## John2 (Dec 2, 2014)

nathancombs said:


> tie hoofs together w 550 and go!



I am not letting one of those nasty critters hang on my back while I hike out for a mile.


----------



## ekr (Dec 2, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Skin and quarter where they drop. Use the chris spikes method. Nothing to it.





Hunting 4 Him said:


> X2 why carry all the stuff you're going to throw out anyway?



X3 - I cannot see any reason to bring waste home either.  I hate having dig through dry Georgia clay to bury the waste.  Have always skin and quarter wherever they drop.  If I shoot two or three.  I'll just have to make 2 or 3 trips to get all the meat.

But if having to drag out is the only method....I have used both.  The snow sled seems to work best on wet/swampy/muddy terrain while the game cart worked best on trail/dirt/gravel roads.    Pick one that's more suited for your hunting method.


----------



## weekender (Dec 2, 2014)

you can find the snow sleds online at walmart dot com


----------



## itsabouthuntin (Dec 8, 2014)

WalMart sells online a "deer sled."


----------



## Ga Waters (Dec 8, 2014)

Bought one just like Rosewood's at Morgan Hardware in Lavonia Ga.Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 8, 2014)

That isn't a army back-pack is it?? If you cut it up you could use an old sea bag with the strap on it.


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 8, 2014)

Orgill distribution center which supplies a lot of mom and pop hardware stores and others such as ace hardware etc carries that exact sled. I delivered a pallet full to the dc in Tifton about 3 weeks ago. so check the local hardware stores not wally world or k mart.


----------



## deersled (Dec 9, 2014)

nathancombs said:


> tie hoofs together w 550 and go!



You are "The Man"!!!!


----------



## Okie Hog (Dec 9, 2014)

As a young soldier i often helped old guys retrieve their game animals.  

Many of my hogs are killed on Ft. Sill, OK.  i simply walk out to the nearest road and stand there  looking old and pitiful.  Soon a couple strapping young soldiers will stop to help.


----------



## Waxwing (Dec 9, 2014)

*Dead sled*

Try a dead sled. It is lightweight, can be easily hooked to your stand for walking in, and makes a huge difference dragging. Most harnesses have a loop in the back to hook to so you don't have to turn partially sideways and use your hands to pull. You just lean forward and go.

Eventually the holes for straps will break if you are lucky enough to drag a bunch, but you can just add grommets and be back in business.

http://www.deadsled.com/


----------

